# odd request



## chrissielk (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi my friend runs a local recsue centre in bouthemouth. Over Easter she has manged to rehome most of her guinea pigs she is now almost empty and having to turn people away.She has done really well.:thumbup:

So if you hear of any guinea pigs needing homing or know of a recuse which is full and needs help.

adopt a guinea pig boarding rescue rehome this is her site.

She is in bournemouth and i'm in southampton so any local pick ups or drop of to either of use is fine.


----------

